#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  سوال : چگونه میتوان از فیس بوک یک فایل ویدیو دانلود کرد

## sohil62

با سلام 
یک سری نرم افزار مثل orbit که در بعضی از سایتها بود و گفته بودند با نصب ابن نرم افزار میتوان از فیس بوک ویدیو دانلود کرد نصب کردم و ولی باز هم موفق نشدم ایا راه دیگری هم هست یا من کار کردن با این نرم افزار بلد نیستم 
مرسی

----------

*aliavr*,*habib alilo*,*hossein mokh*,*pps2011*,*Service Manual*,*قیصر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

سلام

يک سري سايت هستند که به صورت آنلاين اينکار رو مي کنند :



```
http://www.savevideodownload.com/download.php

http://deturl.com

http://downloadyoutubevideo.org

```

نرم افزارهم هست که به صورت مجاني اينکار رو انجام  ميده که بايد دانلود کنيد :



```
http://www.xilisoft.com/download-youtube-video.html

http://www.youtubedownloaderhd.com/download.html
```

  نرم افزار پولي هم هست که من نسخه کرک شده براتون گذاشتم از ليچر هم ميتونيد استفاده کنيد :

4U-Download-YouTube-Video.png



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*aliavr*,*aramis*,*arman3363*,*farhad.*,*farshad@gh*,*habib alilo*,*hamid2346*,*hossein mokh*,*kho-far*,*masih zamani*,*naaser7*,*OMID-MAHVAREH*,*Saeed_h*,*sajjad79*,*shiri_3h*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*هومن اژدرکش*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## hadi_e

با IDM هم فکر کنم میتونی اینکار رو بکنی

----------

*farshad@gh*,*hossein mokh*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*قیصر*

----------


## Service Manual

> با IDM هم فکر کنم میتونی اینکار رو بکنی


سلام

در صورتي ميشه از IDM استفاده کرد که از بروکســــــــــي يا وي <<<< پي >>>> ان استفاده شده باشه .......

در غير اينصورت دانلود نميشه چون youtube قــــــيلتر هست .

----------

*aliavr*,*farshad@gh*,*hadi_e*,*hossein mokh*,*pps2011*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## sohil62

با سلام وخسته نباشید :
متاسفانه این پیغام میده به محض اینکه میخوای دانلود بکنیinvaild video url!please  input vaild in video urlتمامی این ویدیو با برنامه فلش پلیر در فیس بوک  نمایش داده میشوند ممکن این نرم افزار مشکلی داشته باشه 
مرسی

----------

*farshad@gh*,*hossein mokh*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------


## Service Manual

> با سلام وخسته نباشید :
> متاسفانه این پیغام میده به محض اینکه میخوای دانلود بکنیinvaild video url!please  input vaild in video urlتمامی این ویدیو با برنامه فلش پلیر در فیس بوک  نمایش داده میشوند ممکن این نرم افزار مشکلی داشته باشه 
> مرسی


سلام

يک لينک ميگذاشتيد تا تست شود .

----------

*farshad@gh*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## sohil62

سلام 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video....23933&comments

----------

*farshad@gh*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*

----------


## Service Manual

*
سلام

اينجا يک add ons براي فايرفاکس هست که اينکار رو ميکنه :

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...loader-youtube
من دانلود و ضميمه کردم و فايل شما رو هم از همين لينک با همين add ons گرفتم .

بعد از نصب add ons يک بار مرورگر را ريستارت کنيد و بعد بالاي صفحه يک فلش مياد که شروع به چشمک زدن ميکنه :

Facebook.JPG
روي فلش که کليک کنيد يک تب جديد باز ميشه و وارد صفحه اي مثل اين خواهيد شد :

Facebook2.JPG
بعد روي گزينه Click Here to download کليک کنيد تا ويدئو دانلود بشه ....

البته اين سايت دقيقا مياد و اين لينک رو ميده :



```
http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/download.php?u=
```

بعد لينک صفحه اصلي رو بهش اضافه ميکنه :



```
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1643696623933&comments
```

در انتهاي لينک اصلي هم يک = قرار ميده ....

مثال :



```
http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/download.php?u=http://myvideolink.com=
```

اين هم لينک صفحه راهنماي add ons

http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/helpfirefox.php
شما هم براي دانلود ميتونيد اينکار رو بکنيد يا از همين add ons استفاده کنيد ......

موفق باشيد .*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*aisam*,*akbar_rassam*,*aramis*,*arman3363*,*asad1*,*farshad@gh*,*hossein mokh*,*ip_4001*,*masih zamani*,*morshedzadeh*,*mster0072000*,*Shami*,*sohil62*,*صابری*

----------


## sohil62

*سلام 
خیلی ممنون اقای شاطی زاده مشکل حل شد با اینکه تشکر به این شکل در سایت خلاف و باعث گرفتن اخطار میشه ولی اشکالی نداره جون من خیلی برنامه برای دانلود گرفتم ولی به مشکل بر میخوردم ولی با این کار مشکل حل شد و جا داره که از شما تشکر کنم 
مرسی
*

----------

*farshad@gh*,*صابری*

----------


## mster0072000

سلام  باتشکر از شما
من امروز یک چیز زو فهمیدم که نصف مشکلاتی که توی این قضیه و دیگز کارها با اینترنت داشتم (مخصوصا به روز رسانی ها)از ف-ل-ر-ی-ن-گ بود و بهد از استفاده از ف-ی*ل*ت+ر شکن خیلی از مشکلات خود به خود رفع شد یکیش در باره موضوع همین تاپیک .

----------

